# Balah nor Dal'dieb - Kurzgeschichten



## Vialavy (8. März 2011)

_Der Regen prasselte in Strömen gegen das Fenster. Bereits seit Stunden tobte der Sturm. Gelegentlich erhellten Blitze den Bilgewasserhafen, gefolgt vom dazugehörigen Donner. Der Hafen lag auf einer kleinen Insel an der Küste von Azshara. Das Land selbst bildet einen guten Übergang vom Lande Kalimdors zum Meer. Das unendliche Wasser wird von zwei Armen aus Land umgeben, was einer zu groß geratenen Bucht gleicht.

Perfekte Voraussetzungen  für den Hafen, den die kleinen Goblins hier errichtet hatten.

Goblins waren kleine grüne Lebewesen, mit langen Ohren und zu lang geratenen Armen. Spitze Zähne machten ihren Anblick nicht wirklich vertrauenserweckend. Jedenfalls meistens. Und das war auch gut so. Diese kleinen Wichte waren versessen auf Gold und jede Möglichkeit sich dieses zu beschaffen. Meister der Geschäfte und Dienstleistungen. In der Kriegsgebeutelten Welt von Azeroth haben die Goblins lange ihre Neutralität behalten, bis es für ein kleines Kartell lohnenswerter wurde sich der Horde anzuschließen.

Seitdem leben die Goblins des Bilgewasserkartells in Azshara, betreiben dort ihren Hafen und unterstützen die Horde mit ihrem Geistesreichtum. Sie waren es, die die riesigen Zeppeline in die Luft befördert haben, damit die Krieger der Horde sicher über das Meer kamen. Sie versorgten die Streiter mit Sprengstoff, um Tod und Zerstörung über ihre Feinde zu bringen.

Natürlich nur, wenn sich die Goblins nicht gerade selbst beteiligten.

Wieder zuckte ein Blitz über den dunklen Himmel. Zur späten Stunde herrschte noch reges Treiben in einem der Gebäude des Hafens. Die Zentrale des Bilgewasser Kuriers. Fleißig wurden Artikel geschrieben und gedruckt, damit die nächste Ausgabe morgen früh gewinnbringend an den Mann gebracht werden konnte.

Der Donner des Blitzes ließ für einige Sekunden jedoch jeden innehalten. Ein natürliches Phänomen, und doch gab das lautstarke Geräusch die Pause. Dann gingen alle wieder ihrer Arbeit nach. Nur eine einzelne Frau starrte zum Fenster ihres Arbeitszimmers heraus, und trippelte mit dem Kohlestift gegen ihr Kinn.

„Vianna Blendblitz“. So sagte das Schild auf der Tür zu ihrem Arbeitszimmer aus. Diese wurde just in diesem Moment von einem Goblin in Anzug aufgestoßen.

„Blendblitz! Wofür bezahle ich euch, wenn ihr nur zum Fenster raus seht? Der Artikel ist morgen fertig, sonst fliegt ihr hochkant raus!“

Ohne auf eine Antwort zu warten wurde die Tür wieder zugeschlagen. Vianna schreckte aus ihrer Arbeit auf, und fiel mit dem Stuhl nach hinten über. Sie knallte mit dem Hintekopf auf dem Boden, und grummelte genervt. Glücklicherweise schaute der Schreibtisch von der Tür weg, sonst hätte sie wohl das hochrote Gesicht ihres Bosses sehen müssen. Ein rotes Gesicht, welches immer zu sehen war wenn es an den letzten Druck ging. Sie atmete einmal tief durch, und setzt sich mit den Stuhl wieder auf an ihren Schreibtisch.

Vianna war etwas kleiner als ihr Volk. Der Rest war verdächtig normal. Grüne Haut, lange Ohren und spitze Zähne. Das schwarze Haar war recht einfach zu einem Zopf gebunden, trotzdem fiel ihr noch eine Haarsträhne regelmäßig ins Gesicht.

Gerade wollte das grüne Mädel wieder in ihre Gedanken abschweifen. War das eigentlich gesund, ständig so rot im Gesicht zu sein wie ihr Boss?

Doch sie erinnerte sich. Sie hatte Arbeit zu erledigen. Sie war mal wieder die letzte, die noch an ihrem Artikel herumbastelte. Mal war dort ein Wort nicht perfekt gewählt, dann war das Komma dort falsch gesetzt. Nachdenklich betrachtete Vianna den Titel ihres heutigen Artikels.

"Schwarze Elfen. Emotional getroffen oder modebewusst?"

Eigentlich ein lächerliches Thema. Aber Vianna war sich sicher, dass sie auch aus diesem Mist etwas Gutes schreiben konnte. Sie hatte Leute zufriedenzustellen. Leute, die ihren Artikel morgen lesen würden. Auch wenn es diesmal nichts spannendes war, so musste sie doch präsent sein. Damit die Allgemeinheit auch dann noch ihre Seite las wenn sie wieder etwas aufregendes hatte.

Das Zimmer wurde durch den nächsten Blitz erhellt. Der darauffolgende Donner trieb der Goblinfrau ein grinsen mit spitzen Zähnen auf das Gesicht. Der Donner erinnerte leicht an eine Explosion. Und so wie viele ihres Volkes liebte sie Explosionen. Überall. Ob es Gebäude oder Leben betraf war egal. Hauptsache es machte laut Bumm.

Dies war auch einer der Gründe gewesen, weshalb sie sich für Magie begeistern konnte. Magie war instabil. Und wenn man das mit Feuer verband ergaben sich so unglaublich viele Möglichkeiten zum liebevollen Bumm wie sonst in keiner Branche. Inzwischen war Vianna ganz passabel darin, Dinge in Brand zu setzen, zum explodieren zu bringen oder einfach die Umgebung zu erhellen.

Ein knackendes Geräusch signalisierte die Aktivierung ihres Funkgeräts. Hellwach durchwühlte das grüne Mädel die riesigen Papierstapel auf dem Tisch, die beinahe doppelt so groß waren wie sie selbst. Erst nach einigen Minuten intensiven Suchens hatte sie das große Gerät gefunden, welches fröhlich vor sich hin knackte.

Mit einem Druck auf den roten Knopf, welcher normalerweise zur Explosion führt wie sich Vianna immer dachte wenn sie ihn betätigte, ertönte die aufgeregte Stimme ihres guten Freundes Willyx.

„Via! Ich habe DIE Story für dich! Pack deine Sachen, und schnapp dir einen Windreiter! Du musst nach Durotar!“

Gerade wollte Vianna eine Antwort in das Gerät brüllen, da knackte dieses ein letztes Mal und die Verbindung war unterbrochen. Mit einem seufzen setzte sich die Reporterin in ihrem Stuhl zurück, und sah erneut durch das Fenster nach draußen.

Bei dem Sturm also sollte sie einen Windreiter mieten und nach Durotar fliegen. Nicht nur, dass der gemietete Windreiter mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit draufging, was nervige Zusatzkosten bedeutete. Nein, Vianna hatte auch eigentlich gar kein Gold dafür.

Eigentlich.

„Die Story lasse ich mir nicht entgehen.“ Murmelte sie als sie sich ihren Artikel aus dem Papierhaufen fummelte und nach den letzten Stunden Intensivarbeit aus ihrem Zimmer trat. Schnell wurde der Artikel auf den Haufen mit den anderen gelegt. Eine Maschine würde alle Pergamente zusammenlegen, kopieren und in handliche Ausgaben des Kuriers zusammenstülpen. Wie das funktionierte wusste Vianna nicht. Brauchte sie auch nicht.

Die Goblin wusste genau wo sie gerade Gold herbekommen würde. Am Eingang lag ein Sack, in dem Gold für irgendeinen Reporter gesammelt wurde der gerade in seine Rente ging. Vianna kannte den Kerl nicht, und zwei Goldstücke weniger würden ihn auch nicht umbringen. Also schnappte sich die Reporterin ihre schwere Kamera, legte einen Mantel über ihre Robe. Gegen den Sturm würde es nicht viel bringen, aber je mehr desto besser.

Mit langsamen Schritten ging Vianna gen Ausgang. Keiner war zu sehen, und direkt neben dem Eingang machte es sich ein fast voller Sack mit Gold gemütlich. Dass dort nicht öfter jemand zulangte wollte sie gar nicht glauben. Vielleicht auch nur, um sich selbst zu beruhigen. Aber sie konnte sich nichts vorwerfen.

Es ging hier, wenn Willyx recht behielt, um DIE Story die ihr wahrscheinlich eine lange Zeit Gold und Anerkennung einbringen würde. Vianna musste darauf achten, sich nicht in dieser Vorstellung zu verlieren. Doch sie gab ihr etwas Mut. Mit einem beherzten Griff zog sie drei Goldmünzen aus dem Sack, und eilte heraus. Die Kamera dabei mit allen Möglichkeiten behütend. Am Ende nahm das Gerät mehr Platz im Mantel ein als sie selbst.

Aber was tut man nicht alles, für DIE Story?
_

Mit diesem Auftakt danke für's reinschauen in diesen kleinen Thread. Schon seit einiger Zeit rolle ich regelmäßig über die Tasta... ich meine... schreibe ich regelmäßig Kurzgeschichten. Einfach nur aus Spaß an der Freude. Diese Kurzgeschichten spielen ((bisher)) im Warcraft Universum, und handeln unter anderem von Rollenspielcharakteren auf dem Realm "Die Aldor".

Nach einer Weile drückte ich einige der Geschichten Bekannten in die Hand. Ich weiß nicht ob es Mitleid oder Freundlichsein war, aber mir wurde mit positivier Kritik geantwortet. Ich solle die Geschichten doch öffentlicher präsentieren. Nun, das tue ich hiermit. Wenn euch der Anfang hier gefallen hat, dann tut euch keinen Zwang an mich auf meiner eigenen kleinen Blogseite zu besuchen. Dort werden alle Geschichten gepostet, die man sich in bei Langeweile vielleicht einmal antun kann *nick nick*

Ja, es mag komisch aussehen. Ein gerade erst registrierter Buffed-user postet einen Link. Mehr als meine Hände in Unschuld waschen kann ich hier jedoch nicht.
http://erbendesfeuers.wordpress.com/

Jegliche Kritik ist erwünscht und willkommen! Man will ja nie aufhören sich zu verbessern^^

MFG


----------



## cefear (11. Juni 2012)

Lange Minuten

...und ich zieh das Teil wieder raus. Eine kleine Drehung dabei und es schmerzt so richtig. Hab ich mal in nem alten Samurai Film gesehen. Was meinst du? War doch gut oder? Was? Ich kann dich nicht verstehen...liegt vermutlich am Blut das aus deinem Mund quillt. Hört sich ehrlich gesagt nicht sehr apetitlich an, hat dir deine Mutter nie gesagt mit vollem Mund soll man nicht sprechen? Hör auf...Hör auf! Du weißt es ist vorbei...lass es sein und hör dir meine Stimme an...du willst doch deine vermeindlich letzte Minute nicht damit verbringen, dein klägliches Röcheln an zu hören oder? Ich war mal auf den Bahamas weißt du...schön war es da...ja wirklich...und du erinnerst mich gerade daran. Warst du jemals auf den Bahamas? Nein? Schade, es ist wirklich schön dort! Du erinnerst mich aber nicht deswegen an die Bahamas, nein...wie du so daliegst, deine Lippen und dein Kinn voller Blut, die Flecken auf deiner Jeans, und ganz zerissen ist sie auch, keine Spur von "Bahamas Feeling" meine ich. Aber es gab massenhaft Taucher weißt du und du wirst es mir nicht glauben, aber wenn sich die besagten Taucher in ihre Ausrüstung zwengten und in das wunderschöne Meer sprangen, dann hatten sie eines mit dir gemein...weißt du was ich meine? Na komm schon, hör auf deine Augen zu überdrehen und sieh mich an! Das Schnorcheln! Das ist es was mich an dich erinnert! Ich meine jetzt nicht das Schnorcheln an sich, sondern eher wenn man auftaucht und das bisschen restliche Wasser das sich darin ansammelt, heraus pustet. Ja! Das hört sich genau so an wie dein herum getue hier. Und irgendwie ist es ja auch logisch, denn der Schnorchel mit seiner Öffnung, dein Hals mit dem Loch, das Wasser das heraus gepustet wird, dein Blut das jedes mal wenn du etwas zu sagen versuchst, aus deinem Hals nur so heraus strömt, du musst zugeben, das hat schon eine Gewisse ähnlichkeit! Ich sollte wirklich mal wieder da hin! Was hast du eigentlich bei dir? Kinokarten? Wolltest du heute ins Kino? Schau an, den Streifen wollte ich mir auch ansehen, aber du Bastard musst sie ja voll bluten! Wie in Gottes Namen soll man die jetzt noch gebrauchen können...Deine Geldbörse und ein Taschentuch. Was ist da drin? Fühlt sich an als wäre da was drin...ein Kaugummi? Wie alt bist du ? 90?  Spuckt den Scheiß ins Taschentuch, ich werd nicht mehr. Zwei Gutscheine für Gratis Burger, das Foto einer Frau. Keine Kinder? Siehs positiv, wenn du Kinder hättest wäre das ganze bestimmt Tragischer als es jetzt der Fall ist.Und nun zum interessantesten Part. Achja...ja...ja und 15 Mäuse. Hm, wird wohl nicht für nen erneuten Trip auf die Bahamas reichen was? Alles in allem eine Bessere Beute als deine von vor 20 Jahren. Du weißt doch bestimmt wovon ich rede oder? Tu doch nicht so, natürlich weißt du es! Die kleine mit dein langen blondon Haaren! Wie sie da lag beide Beine verdreht, nach vorne gebeugt, ihren rechten Fuß hast du zerquetscht. Du Arschloch hast ja nicht aufgepasst und musstest dich auf ihre Füße knien. Und du hast es wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal bemerkt. Wie solltest du auch, die Dinger sind in dem Alter ja zerbrechlicher als Porzellan. Eine interessante Zwischeninformation....nach Angaben der Polizei war mein kleines Baby schneller Tod, als dir Missgeburt wahrscheinlich gerade dein Leben vor den Augen vorbeizieht. Du liegst hier aber schon eine Weile mein Freund. Die eben erwähnte Minute verlängert sich wohl ein wenig. Aber ich weiß nicht....so langsam scheinst du mir den Geist auf zu geben. Weißt du was? Was solls, ein bisschen Spucke und die Karten sehen wie neu aus. Ich hab da wohl eben ein wenig überreagiert. 20 Minuten hab ich noch bis zur Vorstellung und ich muss quer durch die Stadt. Also, nimm dir doch noch ein wenig Zeit und genieße die kühle Sommerbrise! Aber wirklich nur ein wenig denn...ach du weißt schon...


----------

